# My Little Herd



## kccjer

2 of the "Rita's". Their mama is a ND named Whiskey...she had triplet doelings so....Margarita, Stawberita and Limearita. LOL


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute!


----------



## kccjer

Aphrodite. Gorgeous tri-color doeling! (or at least I think so). She is from this year so will be bred next year.


----------



## kccjer

Top to bottom: Hera, mama to Aphrodite and Athena who are right under her. Hera is the one that aborted last week. 
3rd row down is Moon (ND), then NoName, MaryKay (who should be kdding this month), and Chili off to the side. 
Cocoa is another ND and then there is Fiona (black one in front) and Nutmeg.


----------



## kccjer

Next bunch is...Moon in the back again. Black headed doeling is Felicia out of black Fiona. Then Hera again and Tabitha (ND) is the bottom one.


----------



## kccjer

Cinnamon, big red doe in the back is mama of MaryKay, Nutmeg and Chili. She is one of my milkers and raises her kids while giving me a half-gallon milk once a day! She and the black doe in front of her, Fiona, should both kid this month and are my 2 milkers. You can see a couple of my ND babies peeking around everyone else. Nutmeg and MaryKay are the 2 tan colored does and should be kidding soon!


----------



## ksalvagno

You have a pretty good size herd. Everyone sure looks happy and healthy.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

What a gorgeous herd! Love your Boers.


----------



## MsScamp

Beautiful herd! I love Aphrodite - she is gorgeous! I also noticed you have the dreaded pallets under your shelter. Have fun with them!  :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

What's wrong with pallets??


----------



## kccjer

OH GAWD!!! Those pallets are my hubby's doing. I hate the stupid things. They make it impossible to clean anything. Not to mention if you have to walk in the shelter for anything...then you have to worry about where you put your feet etc so you don't trip and fall. May not be an issue for you younger ones, but me with my fibro....I trip and fall over shadows! I'd personally like to take them stupid pallets and shove them...well....I think you all can figure out where! Nope, don't like them at all. LOL


----------



## MsScamp

I hear ya. I hate them, too. We use them to stack the hay on and trying to navigate them with a 65 lb bale of hay is very interesting! I'm surprised someone hasn't busted their butt yet. I've come close a time or two.


----------



## Texaslass

We have a few with the boards so close that they're touching each other, so it's not so bad. 
We also put plywood over the top of a couple for the goats to stand on in the yard when it's wet, and they love it.


----------



## Jessica84

I kept thinking 'I've seen those goats before' ......figured it out. I'm a 'like' on your Facebook  ......very colorful and happy goats


----------



## kccjer

Jessica84 said:


> I kept thinking 'I've seen those goats before' ......figured it out. I'm a 'like' on your Facebook  ......very colorful and happy goats


ROFLMAO Weren't we just "chatting" about Bella today?????? hehehe


----------



## Jessica84

OMG im so freaking blond Carmen!!! I didn't know this was you the whole time.....why I don't know but......lol yes yes that stupid Bella lmao


----------



## HorsePrerace

Great pic!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dayofthunder

Aphrodite is just gorgeous.


----------



## kccjer

And some new ones. Yes...I do have






some FAT goats

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## kccjer

And yet more...

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## ksalvagno

Lazy days in the sunshine!


----------



## kccjer

They better have enjoyed today cause tomorrow is suppose to be nasty again. I am so tired of this weather. I didn't get all the pics I wanted cause my phone battery died. But I'll get more soon!


----------



## NyGoatMom

They looked so lazy  and just soaking up the sun! I can't wait for spring :sigh:


----------



## kccjer

Moon and her doeling Star from last year...both should be bred for May

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## kccjer

Kinder buckling and cull ND...no clue what the pink on his nose in the one pic is

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## kccjer

Random pics

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## MsScamp

I love the picture of the kid? in the hay feeder! Little snot! :lol: Nice goats - very pretty!


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice not to be loaded with snow! Everyone sure looks satisfied.


----------



## kccjer

GoatCrazy said:


> I love the picture of the kid? in the hay feeder! Little snot! :lol: Nice goats - very pretty!


Yes, Nutmeg's little buckling. LOL We moved the spool back away from the hay feeder so hopefully he won't get up there any more. I can just see him getting a leg caught in it.


----------



## MsScamp

Oh yeah! You definitely don't need that kind of excitement!


----------



## MsScamp

The little tan one with the white spot on her forehead (bottom left in the last bunch on the previous page) sure looks disgusted with something! :lol: :lol:


----------



## kccjer

The little one laying down? Yeah...she's not very tame and is never happy with us being out there

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## MsScamp

That could be the same one. I guess I forgot how to count for a moment there - the picture is actually 2 pages before. :laugh: Sorry.


----------



## kccjer

Ahhh...I think I woke him up. Hehe. He was sunning before I started taking pics

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## MsScamp

That would explain the look on his face! I tend to be a little cranky when I wake up, too! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## kccjer

Our NEW ND BucK!! Meet Sand Stone Ridge NB Casanova! Thank you to KayLee at Red Mountain Ranch for meeting us in Colorado!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awwww....he's adorable


----------



## ksalvagno

What a cutie!


----------



## janeen128

Cute!!


----------



## kccjer

Just some random pics for yesterday. cocoa's little girl was out jumping all over Nutmeg and PAWING at her horns! Meg just laid there....


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## janeen128

Cute!


----------



## oakshirefarms

Great pics! The little ones seem to be having great fun and fitting right in with the herd.


----------



## kccjer

Today. Whiskey and her 3, all the babies, and Star


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute!


----------



## janeen128

Awe;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom

Super cute babies!


----------



## Chadwick

I wonder was she admiring the nice horns?


----------



## Chadwick

Sorry I didn't realize how behind I had gotten, that was for cocoas kid pawing at nutmeg!


----------



## kccjer

Chadwick said:


> I wonder was she admiring the nice horns?


Or trying to knock them off? LOL All I could think about was what Meg must be hearing as those little hooves knocked on her horns....gives me a headache just thinking about the noise!


----------



## kccjer

Beautiful day today so I got some new pics of the herd. They are all looking pretty good except my Cinnamon. I may start a thread on her cause she is awful! Don't think she's in any of the pics here....Cleopatra and Hatshepsut. I was going to crop the pic for just them until I noticed the heads sticking out of water tank in the far right. LOL


----------



## kccjer

Hera and Aphrodite....mother and daughter, could you tell?


----------



## kccjer

rest of the herd


----------



## Goats Rock

They all look nice and healthy! Shiny coats and happy faces! 
What a good looking herd!


----------



## kccjer

thank you Goats Rock. They are looking pretty good. A lot of fat pg bellies out there too! LOL Only one not looking good is my Cinnamon. She's not in any of the pics. She's in horrible shape....but we've been having trouble with her all this year. She just went downhill after kidding last year and we just can't get her back up. No clue how old she is tho....she was an adult with kids on her when we got her 5 years ago! Doesn't seem that long ago....but...


----------



## janeen128

Great looking goats, they look happy too


----------



## kccjer

Paprika I really like this girl


----------



## janeen128

She's nice...


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh my... they are all way too cute for their own good! I love the variety of color! They all look so sweet, and happy. I hope all goes well with your does who are due soon, can't wait to see what their babies look like/color


----------



## Zzpygmies

You have a little of everything, I love it!! All gorgeous!


----------



## rebelINny

I love black headed obers they all look great though


----------

